# trim knife



## johnmarchuk (Jul 25, 2007)

Hellow 
I have a tajima c-1501 single head 15 color embroidery machine I am wondering if any of you have run into this problem,when it is time to trim the thread the movable knife will not cut the thread we replaced the cutting blades and replaced the trim motor and it still from time to time will not
trim the thread even the tech who replaced the blades and motor is baffled anyone have any ideas.Thankyou,John


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we have an swf so i will make a wild guess they are somewhat similar. we had the same problem. there is a solenoid that has a piston that is pushed up into a groove in a cam which then moves the knife. 

the piston needed a little oil to work consistantly. ours was at the back of the machine under the sewing arm. there is a plate there that we took off to get to it. 

good luck.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

take off the needle plate and make an manual trim.
look if movable knife move or not.
if move you must adjust fixed or movable knife.
if not you have an electronic problem.


----------



## Deric (Jan 10, 2008)

[ ours was at the back of the machine under the sewing arm. there is a plate there that we took off to get to it. 

good luck.[/quote]
My machine is trimming less and less, I have a SWF 601c. where would I find the place to oil the machine. Do I take off the cover where the wheel is? Thanks


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

you just need to take the plate off that is right at the end of the sewing arm at the back of the machine. you can do it from the front. then look down in there and you will see a cam and a solenoid. put a little grease or oil on it.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

At the front where the bobbin and hook are, there is a "fork" that holds the thread taught during tie-in and trimming. It can either be bent or the timing could be off. Push the fork up and make sure the top is level. If not you may need to bend it carfully. Make sure it moves in and out freely.


----------



## Deric (Jan 10, 2008)

Checked the fork it was straight, oiled the piston. Will let you know if this works. Thank you both for your help. Have you guys purchased the repair DVD for SWF? If so what is your opinion? Thanks again. Deric


----------



## Deric (Jan 10, 2008)

That didn't work. It is still trimming occassionally. Not trimming more than trimming. When I do a manual trim the knife is not moving at all. As the machine began to sew the pressor foot came down I heard a click sound and Im now getting error #102 Over Load Error


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Deric said:


> That didn't work. It is still trimming occassionally. Not trimming more than trimming. When I do a manual trim the knife is not moving at all. As the machine began to sew the pressor foot came down I heard a click sound and Im now getting error #102 Over Load Error


If you cannot see the knife move... take off the cover on the back (strait back from the throat). Your linkage needs to be fixed. You could probably call tech support and have them e-mail you a visual and or walk you through a fix.


----------



## Deric (Jan 10, 2008)

I've noticed that the machine will trim if the section that has just sewn is lengthy. The order I'm working on has some sections that are short and that is where the problem seems to be occuring.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

put a drop of oil on the solenoid piston that pops out to move the lower knife. to do this at the back of the arm there is a square plate with 4 screws. take that off and you can see it below there. do a trim and you can see the shaft turn and there is a groved cam. that is where the piston runs to do the trim. 

that piston gets stuck. just put a drop or two of oil on it and it should start working again.

here are some videos on different parts. 
http://www.swfeast.com/en/embvideos.asp

Adjusting the Thread Cutting Angle CAM video 1 shows the square plate i am talking about.


----------



## Deric (Jan 10, 2008)

I couldn't find the plate in the beginning because I was literally looking for it at the back of the machine.  I was so embarrassed when I finally figured out what you were talking about. I oiled it and it slowly started to do better. That plate is an oil point on my machine. I thought I had been oiling it, I guess not. It is back to running smoothly and I am almost finished with this order. Thanks so much. The support this forum facilitates is invaluable to my business! My bottom line has increased because of knowledge I gleaned from the members here!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Glad to have helped. Yeah, it is in the front of the back 

You can also take off the needle plate and oil the moving knife. One drop on it retracted, then push it out and and another drop on the exposed part. Make sure the machine is turned off when you do this. though.


----------



## Deric (Jan 10, 2008)

Will do! thanks again.


----------



## Jt72978 (May 2, 2013)

We are having a similar problem. We have oiled but its still not working. The solenoid is not popping up into the piston. Even after a few drops of oil. Any ideas?


----------



## Creative16 (Dec 24, 2016)

Hello we have a 6 head and 12 color swf 1998, we are having issue with one on the heads not trimming. we have replaced knife and fixed mandible adjusted it and its still not working can anyone help me out?


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Creative16 said:


> Hello we have a 6 head and 12 color swf 1998, we are having issue with one on the heads not trimming. we have replaced knife and fixed mandible adjusted it and its still not working can anyone help me out?


Is the movable knife actually moving?


----------



## Creative16 (Dec 24, 2016)

The knife does move when trimming


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Creative16 said:


> The knife does move when trimming


Sounds like you just don't have the fixed knife adjusted at the right angle then.


----------



## Creative16 (Dec 24, 2016)

I will try to adjust it hope it works, is there any video that can help me out with the adjustment?

Thanks,


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Creative16 said:


> I will try to adjust it hope it works, is there any video that can help me out with the adjustment?
> 
> Thanks,


I don't know of any videos on the fixed knife adjustment. I have a technique that I use but it is a little hard to type it out.


----------



## Creative16 (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks ill work on it and ill let you know how it turns out.


----------

